# Hello from a new member of MartialTalk



## lvelas (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello All,

Just wanted to introduce myself to your new forum. My name is Louie Velasquez from New Mexico and I've been with FMA since Jr. High School in 1971 back in San Jose Calif. I enjoy learning and teaching to my kids now. I have studied under Manong Norlito Soriano(family style) , Cacoy Canete / Chris Petrelli (Doce Pares) and Jeff Delaney (Modern Arnis). I have been lately studying Indonesian Silat, cool stuff, I just wanted to know where in FMA does silat start and end within the style.


----------



## MJS (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## exile (Dec 19, 2006)

Greetings, Louie, and welcome to MTit's good to have you with us, and you'll find a lot of FMA on this site (plus great infor and discussion about just about any MA in existence). Looking forward to reading your posts!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome! I was studying Doce Pares (Eskrido) in Albuquerque until June.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi, welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 19, 2006)

lvelas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself to your new forum. My name is Louie Velasquez from New Mexico and I've been with FMA since Jr. High School in 1971 back in San Jose Calif. I enjoy learning and teaching to my kids now. I have studied under Manong Norlito Soriano(family style) , Cacoy Canete / Chris Petrelli (Doce Pares) and Jeff Delaney (Modern Arnis). I have been lately studying Indonesian Silat, cool stuff, I just wanted to know where in FMA does silat start and end within the style.



Louie Velasquez,

Welcome to Martial talk.  

I and I am sure others would be very interested in hearing about Manong Soriano and his family style. Do you know from where in the PI he came from? Could you describe the system? 

To your question, I think some Indonesian arts and some FMA's shared interaction either through trading or through agression, so it would make sense that there are some similarites to see for the counters to each other. 
As I do not study any Silat system, I cannot answer your question directly. I apologize. I do hope someone can give more information. 

Thanks


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## CMS (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## HKphooey (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jan 9, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Tapang (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT.

Always learning,
Errol


----------

